# plastic surgery...



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not planning on any plasitc surgery, mostly because I know it won't turn out well with my money and I'm kind of attached to how I look and because surgery is scary. Although my nose is sort of...crooked to the side after being punched (I think thats why but I'm not sure because it wasn't broken or anything, it just went crooked after), and if I could have it straight I'd be pretty happy. Other than that I guess I'd like...bigger boobs. But I'd never ever do anything for many reasons. Sometimes I think I would have had a happier life if I was prettier and more attractive, it's a sad thought.

What about you?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Probably not, I mostly like the way I look, I just wish I were a bit taller. BTW most guys dont like big fake books.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

sonnl said:


> Probably not, I mostly like the way I look, I just wish I were a bit taller. BTW most guys dont like big fake books.


yup I know...another reason not to get them done


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

sonnl said:


> Probably not, I mostly like the way I look, I just wish I were a bit taller. BTW most guys dont like big fake books.


How tall are you? did you know we grow threw out our whole lives until we get very old and start shrinking?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

5'10 or 5'11
I know im not that short but im shorter than most guys I know, and most girls I know usually go for the taller guys.
Im propably supposed to be taller considering how tall the men in my family end up, but ive been smoking and drinking coffee since I was 12 so I propably fucked that up.


----------



## Anakronak (Jun 16, 2010)

If I had the money and it could be done, I'd have a whole new body.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I know this is going to sound unhinged but I wish I was FATTER so that there was enough extra skin on my stomach to get a tummy tuck. With my first pregnancy I got really horrible stretch marks. They look like a bear clawed me from above my belly button down. They are seriously 1/2 inch wide. Some of then reach up my side, almost to my rib cage and I have one above my belly button from where my piercing used to be.

Aside from that I'd get lypo on my thighs, arms, and stomach, cheek implants, a new nose, total teeth re-haul (I have a jacked up grill), and a butt lift. I don't want my butt or boobs any smaller. I'd just like to be prettier and less giggly in other areas.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

I would eventually like a tummy tuck (abdominoplasty) and a breast lift (mastopexy). I used to have a gorgeous, sexy tummy and huge breasts before I got pregnant. Now I got a pooch and two pancakes from breast feeding lol. I'm working on losing weight and toning but this pooch and pancakes will always be here because the skin stretched so much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Anakronak said:


> If I had the money and it could be done, I'd have a whole new body.


Do you work out?


----------



## Anakronak (Jun 16, 2010)

MassagePatriot said:


> Do you work out?


 Yes, but there's no way to reshape your own bone structure.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

I considered more lazy eye surgery some years ago. They were wanting to do it ages ago but that time round it would have been purely cosmetic so I left it well alone. It'd be nice but not nice enough to warrant another eye operation.

If I was made of money I'd just keep myself looking a little younger than I am as I get older. Maintenance LOL 
I have quite a forgettable face but it 's mine. I wouldn't want to freak myself out by changing it suddenly.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Ugh, I just came back from the mall after Hours of trying to find something that's flattering. Why does express only have stretch fabric shirts? And don't get me started on the European brands, reiss and Adolfo Dominguez, everything is an x x x small. Jeez. I finally had to go to a department store, sit down and flat out ask the salesman for help lol. I got what i needed eventually.

I don't have a problem against cosmetic surgery, as long as you are still able to look human. I've had cosmetic corrective surgery for a disfigurement That I developed - won't get into details, but Although I still have scars I am much happier.

I am more confident now, even though There is room for improvement. As long as you are presentable and carry yourself well, that's most important. The other tweaks can come along the way


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I know this is going to sound unhinged but I wish I was FATTER so that there was enough extra skin on my stomach to get a tummy tuck. With my first pregnancy I got really horrible stretch marks. They look like a bear clawed me from above my belly button down. They are seriously 1/2 inch wide. Some of then reach up my side, almost to my rib cage and I have one above my belly button from where my piercing used to be.
> 
> Aside from that I'd get lypo on my thighs, arms, and stomach, cheek implants, a new nose, total teeth re-haul (I have a jacked up grill), and a butt lift. I don't want my butt or boobs any smaller. I'd just like to be prettier and less giggly in other areas.


I have horrible stretch marks too from just gaining weight when I was younger...there's creams that say they will make stretch marks go away, and I've tried about two. One was bio-oil but I didn't do it long enough to see results because I saw online it can cause future miscarriages and stuff. Then the other was rosehip oil but that didn't do much either. I also tried putting on vaseline on my skin and it kind of looked like it worked a little, but it might have been my imagination. There's a new cream they're advertising now but I'm not sure what it's name is or if it's safe. You can also get this procedure for scars at those cosmetic places where they rub your skin with this electrical thing and it makes scars much less noticeable. Although I do not want my butt rubbed by any doctors.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Anakronak said:


> Yes, but there's no way to reshape your own bone structure.


Bones are sexy!







Be happy you have big ones.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

babybowrain said:


> Although I do not want my butt rubbed by any doctors.


That actually reminds me of a funny story. I had the stomach flu one time and couldn't quit puking. I went to urgent care and there was this totally hot medical assistant there and he had to give me a shot in my butt. It took FOREVER and then he sat there and rubbed the spot on my butt where he did the shot and rubbed it forever. I was SOOOO embarrassed. Now that I think back, I wish I had his number now that I'm single lol.


----------

